# Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)



## red089 (8. April 2013)

*Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*

Hallo Leute,

ich benötige mal wieder eure Hilfe.

Folgende Situation:
Ich benutzte an meinen Monitor ein PC und eine Xbox 360 gleichzeitig. Allerdings hab ich nur ein Lan-Kabel und dieses umzustecken ist immer sehr aufwendig, da der PC tief untern Schreibtisch steht.
Ich möchte aber für beide Geräte das Internet benutzen und bräuchte daher irgendein Adapter, der aus einem Ende eines Lan kabel, zwei Stecker macht.

Wie nennt sich sowas? Gibt es sowas überhaupt? Gibt es dann Nachteile z.b. verschlechterte Verbindung?

Ich hoffe es ist verständlich was ich meine.


----------



## Laudian (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*

Was du suchst nennt sich Switch. Dann brauchst du noch 2 kurze Lan Kabel. Einen einfachen Adapter gibt es nicht.


----------



## Toffelwurst (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*

Hier bitteschön
Dir stehen dann aber pro Port nur noch 100Mbit zur Verfügung und du benötigst zwei davon, also an jeder Seite deines jetzigen Lankabels einen.


----------



## red089 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*



Laudian schrieb:


> Was du suchst nennt sich Switch. Dann brauchst du noch 2 kurze Lan Kabel. Einen einfachen Adapter gibt es nicht.


 
Vielen Dank, das dachte ich mir. 

@Toffelwurst

Okay, mmh heißt das ich zb. nicht mehr auf Steam mit meiner Maximal Download-Geschwindigkeit downloaden kann? Ich habe sonst immer maximal mit 2,8 MB/Sec runtergeladen, ich hab 25.000 DSL.
Weißt du das?

Vielen Herzlichen Dank


----------



## Leandros (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*

Doch, 100 Mbit/s ist die maximale Rate die du im intranet haben kannst. Dein Download wird nicht weniger, du wirst keinen unterschied merken.


----------



## Superwip (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*

Man kann ein LAN Kabel zur Übertragung von 2x Fast Ethernet (100MBit/s) nutzen da dieses nur zwei Aderpaare verwendet. Fast Ethernet ist gegenüber GBit/s natürlich eine gravierende verschlechterung; der Konsole sollte es egal sein, dem PC möglicherweise nicht, abhängig davon was du damit machst. 

Einen Switch brauchst du aber auf jeden Fall. Wenn du einen Gigabitswitch auf der PC Seite nutzt hast du praktisch keine Nachteile und kannst bequem 1GBit/s nutzen; Verwendest du einen Switch am anderen Ende des Kabels muss die Leitung aufgeteilt werden wodurch nurnoch 100MBit/s ankommen; allerdings besteht die Möglichkeit das es auf der anderen Seite des Kabels einen vorhandenen Switch (Router) gibt, mit dessen Nutzung könnte man entsprechend sparen.


----------



## Toffelwurst (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*



red089 schrieb:


> @Toffelwurst
> 
> Okay, mmh heißt das ich zb. nicht mehr auf Steam mit meiner Maximal Download-Geschwindigkeit downloaden kann? Ich habe sonst immer maximal mit 2,8 MB/Sec runtergeladen, ich hab 25.000 DSL.
> Weißt du das?
> ...


 
Deine 25000er DSL Leitung entspricht 25Mbit, dir stehen dann am PC noch 100 Mbit zur Verfügung da ist also noch massig Luft


----------



## Leandros (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*

@Superwip: Du solltest nicht vergessen, wenn du GBit nutzen möchtest, muss man jede Kabel im gesamten Netzwerk auf min. CAT7 aufrüsten (am besten direkt CAT7E, die kann man erstmal bissl nutzen).


----------



## Toffelwurst (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*



Leandros schrieb:


> @Superwip: Du solltest nicht vergessen, wenn du GBit nutzen möchtest, muss man jede Kabel im gesamten Netzwerk auf min. CAT7 aufrüsten (am besten direkt CAT7E, die kann man erstmal bissl nutzen).


 
Nope, es reicht CAT 5e bzw. CAT 5 da die CAT 5e seit Anfang 2000 in CAT 5 umbenannt wurden.


----------



## Abductee (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Hier bitteschön
> Dir stehen dann aber pro Port nur noch 100Mbit zur Verfügung und du benötigst zwei davon, also an jeder Seite deines jetzigen Lankabels einen.



Das ist glaub ich nicht ganz was gesucht wird.
Damit kannst du aus zwei LAN-Buchsen ein Kabel machen und am anderen Ende mit einem zweiten Adapter wieder auf zwei aufzuspliten.
Du ersparst dir die Verlegung von einem zusätzlichen Kabel.

Ich würd auch eher nach einem kleinen Switch ausschau halten.
TP-Link TL-SF1005D Netzwerk Switch 5x 10/100MBit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Leandros (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Nope, es reicht CAT 5e


 
Es reicht. Das weiss ich. Allerdings ist es nicht optimal.


----------



## Toffelwurst (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*



Leandros schrieb:


> Es reicht. Das weiss ich. Allerdings ist es nicht optimal.


 
Es gibt keine CAT 7 Ethernetkabel mit RJ45 Stecker


----------



## red089 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*



Abductee schrieb:


> Das ist glaub ich nicht ganz was gesucht wird.
> Damit kannst du aus zwei LAN-Buchsen ein Kabel machen und am anderen Ende mit einem zweiten Adapter wieder auf zwei aufzuspliten.
> Du ersparst dir die Verlegung von einem zusätzlichen Kabel.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

ich schätze es gibt kein Gerät das ohne Externe Stromversorgung auskommt oder?


----------



## Toffelwurst (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*



red089 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich schätze es gibt kein Gerät das ohne Externe Stromversorgung auskommt oder?


 
Eben doch die Adapter erfüllen genau den Zweck, du brauchst nur auf jeder Seite einen und noch eine RJ45 Kupplung vor deinem Router/Switch


----------



## Leandros (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Es gibt keine CAT 7 Ethernetkabel mit RJ45 Stecker


 
Ich weiss, ist aber nicht wirklich kompliziert da einen Rj45 stecker drauf zustecken, habe ich bei mir zushause im gesamten netzwerk gemacht.


----------



## Bambusbar (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*

Ich denke dennoch nicht, das crimpen jedermanns Sache ist .. oder unbedingt notwending :>
Wäre für XBox und PC doch bissle viel Aufwand


----------



## red089 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Eben doch die Adapter erfüllen genau den Zweck, du brauchst nur auf jeder Seite einen und noch eine RJ45 Kupplung vor deinem Router/Switch


 
Ah okay, jetzt verstehe ich den Adapter. Allerdings werde ich dann leider doch den anderen nehmen müssen, denn ich beziehe mein Internet von einen Router, der in einem Nachbarhaus Platziert ist (40 m Kabel Durch den Speicher )

Das würde ja dann bedeuten, dass ich nochmal ein Kabel durchziehen müsste, das geht leider nicht. Also brauche ich ein Gerät in dem ich ein Ende vom Kabel reinstecken kann, und er mir zwei weitere ausgibt.
Dass kann dieses Gerät ja oder ? TP-Link TL-SF1005D Netzwerk Switch 5x 10/100MBit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Edit: Dieses Ding sollte mir doch Abhilfe schaffen oder? http://www.amazon.de/Mcab-Netzwerkk...rmt-Buchse/dp/B000LBA3KK/ref=pd_bxgy_ce_img_y
Dort kann ich ja das Ende von meine bisherigen Kabel -> dann http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0035T3POG/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum -> und dann zwei neue Kabel anstecken an die Xbox und Pc.

Oder?


----------



## Toffelwurst (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*



Leandros schrieb:


> Ich weiss, ist aber nicht wirklich kompliziert da einen Rj45 stecker drauf zustecken, habe ich bei mir zushause im gesamten netzwerk gemacht.


 
Also ist das ganze Kabel kein CAT 7 mehr sondern Selbstgecrimpt und entspricht ohne gescheite Messung vielleicht nicht mal CAT 5


----------



## Leandros (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Ich denke dennoch nicht, das crimpen jedermanns Sache ist .. oder unbedingt notwending :>
> Wäre für XBox und PC doch bissle viel Aufwand


 
Dann schau auf Amazon, da gibts bestimmt welche die "CAT7E" mit Rj45 verkaufen, sind dann zwar vom Begriff her keine, aber die Technik innen drin ist meist korrekt.




Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Also ist das ganze Kabel kein CAT 7 mehr sondern Selbstgecrimpt und entspricht ohne gescheite Messung vielleicht nicht mal CAT 5


 
Schwachfug. Ich hab Benches gemacht mit 100 MBit und 1 GBit in meinem Netzwerk, da waren aber krasse unterschiede zu merken.


----------



## Bambusbar (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*

Es gibt so Y-Adapter wie von Toffelwurst auch ohne das Kabel, sprich wo du eins reinstecken kannst, also genau das was du suchst.
K a warum es sowas bei Amazon nicht gibt.




Leandros schrieb:


> Dann schau auf Amazon, da gibts bestimmt welche die "CAT7E" mit Rj45 verkaufen, sind dann zwar vom Begriff her keine, aber die Technik innen drin ist meist korrekt.



Ehm .. was hat das mit meiner Aussage zu tun? ^^


----------



## Toffelwurst (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*



Leandros schrieb:


> Dann schau auf Amazon, da gibts bestimmt welche die "CAT7E" mit Rj45 verkaufen, sind dann zwar vom Begriff her keine, aber die Technik innen drin ist meist korrekt.


Das ist dann einfach nur Etikettenschwindel sonst gar nichts, die Kabel sind keinen deut Besser als CAT 5. Und nur so nebenbei, der Schwachpunkt jedes CAT Kabels ist nicht das Kabel an sich sondern der Stecker.



Leandros schrieb:


> Schwachfug. Ich hab Benches gemacht mit 100 MBit und 1 GBit in meinem Netzwerk, da waren aber krasse unterschiede zu merken.


 
Kein Schwachfug, ich bin rein zufällig Fachinformatiker und es gibt nicht um sonst IEEE/ISO/IEC Certifizierungen die mit sackteuren Prüfgeräten ausgestellt werden und solange du mir kein solches Messprotokoll für deine Kabel liefern kannst entsprechen sie KEINEM Standard.
Hier kannst du dir ja mal so ein Gerät anschauen


----------



## Bambusbar (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*

@red

Adapter Cat5e 3x RJ45 Buchse (Y-Adapter) #d404 | eBay

Sowas hab ich gemeint


----------



## Laudian (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*



red089 schrieb:


> Das würde ja dann bedeuten, dass ich nochmal ein Kabel durchziehen müsste, das geht leider nicht.


 
Nein, du bräuchtest 2 dieser Adapter, die du auf beiden Seiten deines aktuellen Kabels anschließt.
Dann gehst du auf der einen Seite in PC und xBox, auf der anderen Seite 2 mal in den Router. Setzt voraus dass ein Lan Port am Router frei ist, besonders schön ist die Lösung aber nicht, da du jede Menge Kabel brauchst.

Da würde ich lieber einmal einen kleinen Switch kaufen, dann kannst du soviele Geräte in deinem Zimmer anschließen wie du willst, falls mal jemand zu Besuch kommt.


----------



## nfsgame (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*

Was ist denn so schwer einfach einen Switch dazwischen zu setzen?

Die Taktik, einfach einen der von Toffelwurst angesprochenen Adapter auf EINER Seite des Kabels dazwischen zu hängen funktioniert so nicht - also die Methode, die zuletzt vom TO angesprochen wurde. 
@TO: Du musst dir das so vorstellen: Ein Netzwerkkabel besitzt an sich erstmal acht Adern. Davon werden für 100MBit/s-Netzwerke jedoch nur vier Adern genutzt. Die restlichen vier Adern liegen "brach". Du kannst jedoch mit dem Einsatz ZWEI dieser Adapter tricksen und alle acht Adern nutzen - zwei-in-ein Quasi. Dabei wird die eine Leitung auf die Adern 1, 2, 3, 6 gelegt, die andere Leitung entsprechend auf 4, 5, 7, 8. Klemmst du nur einen Adapter in die Leitung (also an ein Ende), dann kann je nach Belegung entweder gar nichts ankommen, es kommt Murks an oder es kommt nur an einem Port etwas an. Eben weil nur vier der Adern "beschickt" werden und nicht alle acht. 

Kurz und Knapp: Setz einen Switch dazwischen. Eventuell kann der Router/das Modem auch PoE, dann halte nach einem geeigneten Switch ausschau, der wird dann vom anderen Gerät mit versorgt. Ein Blick in den BDA hilft dabei...


----------



## Leandros (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Das ist dann einfach nur Etikettenschwindel sonst gar nichts,


Habe ich was anderes gesagt?  Nein, aber besser als CAT5 sind sie allemal, außerdem kannst du falls irgendwann mal Rj45 endlich veraltet, einfach die neuen Stecker montiert werden. 




Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Kein Schwachfug, ich bin rein zufällig Fachinformatiker und es gibt nicht um sonst IEEE/ISO/IEC Certifizierungen die mit sackteuren Prüfgeräten ausgestellt werden und solange du mir kein solches Messprotokoll für deine Kabel liefern kannst entsprechen sie KEINEM Standard.
> Hier kannst du dir ja mal so ein Gerät anschauen


Der Tolle Fachinformatiker (kann leider noch nicht mit tollen titeln um mich werfen, kann nur das (bockschwere) Java Zertifikat von Oracle zeigen, welches ich mit 18 gemacht hab), ich kenn die Geräte und habe auch schon von den Zertifizierungen gehört / gelesen. Kann leider so ein Gerät nicht einfach mit Nachhause nehmen zum Testen. 
Klar entsprechen sie einem Standard, CAT7E mit Rj45 stecker. CAT - LeandrosE.


----------



## Toffelwurst (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*



Leandros schrieb:


> Habe ich was anderes gesagt?  Nein, aber besser als CAT5 sind sie allemal, außerdem kannst du falls irgendwann mal Rj45 endlich veraltet, einfach die neuen Stecker montiert werden.


Ich sags nochmal, nicht das Kabel ist der Schwachpunkt sondern der Stecker. Ich gebe dir Brief und Siegel, dass wenn du dir ein CAT 5 und ein CAT 7 Kabel kaufst das Kabel absolut gleichwertig ist. Wenn du dann wieder am Stecker rumfriemelst erfüllt das Kabel vorne und hinten nicht mehr CAT 7 und wenns blöd läuft nicht mal mehr niedrigere CAT Standards.




Leandros schrieb:


> Der Tolle Fachinformatiker, ich kenn die Geräte und habe auch schon von den Zertifizierungen gehört / gelesen. Kann leider so ein Gerät nicht einfach mit Nachhause nehmen zum Testen.
> Klar entsprechen sie einem Standard, CAT7E mit Rj45 stecker. CAT - LeandrosE.



Wenn du mir jetzt erzählen willst, dass du Kabel besser Crimpst als eine Maschine hat sich das Thema sowieso erledigt.
Und nochmal CAT 7e gibt es nicht, maximal CAT 7a. Außerdem haben RJ45 Stecker KEINE CAT 7 Certifizierung und da kann dein Kabel von mir aus CAT drölfzehn sein, der CAT Standard eines Kabels richtet sich nach seinem schwächsten Glied und das ist der RJ45 Stecker und somit erfüllen deine Kabel maximal CAT 6 was aber auch ruck zuck nur noch CAT 5 sein kann bei selbstgecrimpten Steckern wenn die Schirmung nicht zu 100% sitzt.


----------



## Superwip (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*



> @Superwip: Du solltest nicht vergessen, wenn du GBit nutzen möchtest, muss man jede Kabel im gesamten Netzwerk auf min. CAT7 aufrüsten (am besten direkt CAT7E, die kann man erstmal bissl nutzen).


 
CAT5 wurde für 1000BASE-T Ethernet entwickelt (bzw. umgekehrt).

CAT5 reicht ohne Schirmung laut Norm im Normalfall (ohne massive externe Störung) bis 50m Kabellänge aus, mit Schirmung bis 100m, in der Praxis ist auch deutlich mehr drinnen.

Erst mit 10GBit/s Ethernet werden höherwertige Kabel interressant, vor allem bei relativ langen Kabeln. Mit relativ kurzen Kabeln kann man aber auch 10GBASE-T über CAT5 Kabel mit RJ-45 ohne gröbere Probleme realisieren.; das 10GBASE-T ist im Vergleich zu älteren Verfahren sehr robust und die Fehlerkorrektur lässt es auch mit einer relativ großen Fehlerrate zumindest erheblich schneller als fehlerfreies 1000BASE-T arbeiten.

Um den CAT-6 oder CAT-7 bzw. CAT-F Standard einzuhalten muss man entsprechende geschirmte Stecker verwenden, normale RJ-45 Stecker verursachen mehr Störungen als das ganze Kabel und wirken limitierend.


CAT-7e gibt es übrigens nicht; es gibt nur CAT-7 und CAT-7A welche auch unter den Synonymen Cat-F bzw. CAT-FA bekannt sind.

Edit:

Auch "CAT-6e" gibt es genauso wenig wie "CAT-6a"; es gibt nur CAT-6 und CAT-6A

CAT5e gibt es auch nichtmehr; alle neuen CAT5 Kabel müssen der alten CAT5e Norm entsprechen.

Die Bezeichnungen "CAT-7e" und auch "CAT-6e" sowie "CAT-6a" sind nicht geschützt und werden teils von unseriösen Händlern oder Herstellern genutzt um vergleichsweise minderwertige CAT5 Kabel teurer zu verkaufen.



> Schwachfug. Ich hab Benches gemacht mit 100 MBit und 1 GBit in meinem Netzwerk, da waren aber krasse unterschiede zu merken.


 
Zwischen CAT5 und CAT7?

Entweder ist das getestete CAT5 Kabel grenzwertig lang oder es ist nicht geschirmt und du hast eine starke Störquelle oder es ist irgendwie schadhaft.


----------



## red089 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Was ist denn so schwer einfach einen Switch dazwischen zu setzen?
> 
> Die Taktik, einfach einen der von Toffelwurst angesprochenen Adapter auf EINER Seite des Kabels dazwischen zu hängen funktioniert so nicht - also die Methode, die zuletzt vom TO angesprochen wurde.
> @TO: Du musst dir das so vorstellen: Ein Netzwerkkabel besitzt an sich erstmal acht Adern. Davon werden für 100MBit/s-Netzwerke jedoch nur vier Adern genutzt. Die restlichen vier Adern liegen "brach". Du kannst jedoch mit dem Einsatz ZWEI dieser Adapter tricksen und alle acht Adern nutzen - zwei-in-ein Quasi. Dabei wird die eine Leitung auf die Adern 1, 2, 3, 6 gelegt, die andere Leitung entsprechend auf 4, 5, 7, 8. Klemmst du nur einen Adapter in die Leitung (also an ein Ende), dann kann je nach Belegung entweder gar nichts ankommen, es kommt Murks an oder es kommt nur an einem Port etwas an. Eben weil nur vier der Adern "beschickt" werden und nicht alle acht.
> ...



Alles klar, dann werde ich mir diesen Kaufen: http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000FNFSPY/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum Diese sollte ja reichen.

Vielen Dank an euch alle für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## Leandros (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*

Wir kommen vom Thema ab.


----------



## Superwip (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*



> Alles klar, dann werde ich mir diesen Kaufen: http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000FNFSPY/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum Diese sollte ja reichen.


 
Bevor du dir einen 100MBit/s Switch kaufst kannst du gleich die Splitmethode wählen außer du willst in Zukunft mehr Geräte anhängen.


----------



## red089 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*



Superwip schrieb:


> Bevor du dir einen 100MBit/s Switch kaufst kannst du gleich die Splitmethode wählen außer du willst in Zukunft mehr Geräte anhängen.


 
Ist bestimmt nicht schlecht mehrere Ports zu haben, das würde mir schon gefallen.


----------



## Laudian (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*

Naja, er meint ja, dass der Router beim Nachbarn steht. Da finde ich die Lösung mit dem Split weniger toll, vor allem weil sie auch nicht günstiger ist als der Switch. Und man braucht zusätzlich noch 4 Lan Kabel, mit dem Switch nur 2, deswegen ist der Switch am Ende sogar günstiger.


----------



## Toffelwurst (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*



Superwip schrieb:


> Bevor du dir einen 100MBit/s Switch kaufst kannst du gleich die Splitmethode wählen außer du willst in Zukunft mehr Geräte anhängen.


 
So schauts aus, nimm lieber so eins


----------



## red089 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> So schauts aus, nimm lieber so eins


 

Okay, dann dieses. Danke Vielmals.
Noch eine letzte Frage.: Auf den Bildern sehe ich die 5 Ports an dem Gerät, wo wird den das "Anfangs (Ausgangs) Kabel" reingesteckt? Also das Kabel das Ursprünglich am Router hängt`?


----------



## Superwip (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*



> So schauts aus, nimm lieber so eins


 
Eine gute Wahl.



> Naja, er meint ja, dass der Router beim Nachbarn steht. Da finde ich die Lösung mit dem Split weniger toll, vor allem weil sie auch nicht günstiger ist als der Switch. Und man braucht zusätzlich noch 4 Lan Kabel, mit dem Switch nur 2, deswegen ist der Switch am Ende sogar günstiger.


 
2x Cable-Sharing-Adapter, Ethernet/Ethernet - Computer und Zubehör - Netzwerktechnik - Kabel - Pollin Electronic
+
4x CAT.5 Patchkabel - Computer und Zubehör - Netzwerktechnik - Kabel - Pollin Electronic
=8,8€


----------



## Laudian (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*

Ist egal, jeder Port ist mit jedem auf die gleiche Art und Weise verbunden.


----------



## red089 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*



Laudian schrieb:


> Ist egal, jeder Port ist mit jedem auf die gleiche Art und Weise verbunden.



D.H. ich stecke das Kabel das vom Router ausgeht in den ersten Slot -> dann ein Patch-Kabel in den 2. und den 3. Slot -> und diese an den PC und Xbox? Und dann werden diese angesprochen.

Vielen Dank für die Geduld, normalerweiße Verstehe ich sowas schnell, aber sowas kenne ich wirklich überhaupt nicht.

Klasse Forum, was mir da schon geholfen wurde


----------



## Superwip (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*

Die Anschlüsse des Switch sind völlig gleichwertig, du kannst den Router an jeden der Anschlüsse hängen, den PC auch und die Konsole auch, in jeder beliebigen Reihenfolge. konfigurieren musst du auch nichts, geht alles automatisch.

Modernes Ethernet ist schon eine schlaue Sache


----------



## nfsgame (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*



Laudian schrieb:


> Naja, er meint ja, dass der Router beim Nachbarn steht. Da finde ich die Lösung mit dem Split weniger toll, vor allem weil sie auch nicht günstiger ist als der Switch. Und man braucht zusätzlich noch 4 Lan Kabel, mit dem Switch nur 2, deswegen ist der Switch am Ende sogar günstiger.


 
Gerade weil der Router beim Nachbarn steht würde ich auf Grund der Fehlerunanfälligkeit auf einen Switch setzen. So hast du nur auf einer, auf deiner Seite etwas verändert. Der Nachbar kann nicht sagen "Och, ich habe vergessen wieso da was dazwischen hängt. Ein Kabel hat doch schon immer gereicht - dann ziehe ich ihm mal eins ab *eenemeenemu*!" Soll vorkommen  . Nach ein paar Erfahrungen mit Netzwerken (auch durchaus größeren) denke ich da inzwischen mit der simpelsten Lösung, die gleichzeitig am wenigsten Anfällig für Fehler ist.

Uplink gibts übrigens nicht mehr . Du kannst die Strippe vom Router also in jeden Port stecken, der Switch ist intelligent .


----------



## Superwip (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*



> Nach ein paar Erfahrungen mit Netzwerken (auch durchaus größeren) denke ich da inzwischen mit der simpelsten Lösung, die gleichzeitig am wenigsten Anfällig für Fehler ist.


 
Darüber, welche hier die komplexere oder welche die robustere Lösung ist könnte man sich aber streiten; ein Switch ist ein relativ komplexes elektronisches Gerät, er enthält mehrere komplexe ICs und muss mit Strom versorgt werden, ein Splitter ist ein simpler, passiver Steckadapter.

Außerdem hat man in diesem Fall mit einem Splitter eine gewisse Redundanz: wenn der Nachbar einen der Stecker aussteckt funktioniert wenigstens noch der andere.


----------



## nfsgame (8. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*

Gut, darüber lässt sich jetzt wirklich streiten. Wenn der Switch hin ist oder spinnt hat man das Problem nur an einem Ende der Leitung, mit den Splittern hat man deine angesprochene Redundanz. Hat beides seine Vor- und Nachteile .


----------



## red089 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*

Moin Leute 

Eine letzte Frage bevor ich bestelle:

gehen diese beiden Patchkabel ?

3.00m Cat. 5e Patchkabel Crossover UTP RJ45 Stecker auf RJ45 Stecker Grau

Also diesen Artikel würde ich mir eben 2xmal bestellen, von Switch -> an PC und Xbox ?


----------



## danomat (9. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*

red will doch nur eine möglichst einfache und billige combi und ihr schwafelt hier von zertifikaten usblabla
von pc zu switch, von xbox zu switch und von switch zu router
hier 2x dieses: CAT 5e Patchkabel 2x RJ45 Stecker 3.0m: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
und dann den hier : TP-Link TL-SF1005D Netzwerk Switch 5x 10/100MBit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

oder falls du mal in naher zukunft vor hast auch mehrere pc´s zu verbinden und größer datenmengen hin und her zu schieben den gigabit TP-Link TL-SG1005D Gigabit-Desktop-Switch: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

dein verlinktes kabel ist ein crossover kabel. die verwendet man normal direkt von pc zu pc ohne switch zu nutzen. bestell ein normales patchkabel


----------



## red089 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*

Ah okay, verdammt.

Da ich bei Mindfactory bestellen will, da ich auch den Switch ja bestelle, suche ich dort schnell ein anderes Kabel raus.

Geht so eins danomat? 1.50m Cat. 5e Patchkabel S/FTP RJ45 Stecker auf RJ45 Stecker Grau

Vielen Herzlichen Dank


----------



## danomat (9. April 2013)

Geht. 1,5m reicht? Vorhin hattest 3m


----------



## red089 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*



danomat schrieb:


> Geht. 1,5m reicht? Vorhin hattest 3m


 
Oh du hast vollkommen recht.

Dieser hier? 3.00m Cat. 5e Patchkabel U/UTP RJ45 Stecker auf RJ45 Stecker Weiß


----------



## danomat (9. April 2013)

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-FTP-RJ45-Stecker-auf-RJ45-Stecker-Weiss.html

Besser geschirmt und stabiler

Falls du irgendwann mal auf ne lan willst würd ich direkt 10-20m nehmen. Kostet nicht viel mehr. Und sauber aufgerollt unter dem tisch sieht man es eh nicht

Edit. Bin 4 mal im jahr auf lan und jedes mal fragen die leute : hast mal ein langes lan kabel. Davon kann man nie genug haben 
Next lan: cxt in eppelheim >600 mann 31.5


----------



## red089 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Lan Kabel Adapter (Aus einem Patchkabel zwei Geräte versorgen)*



danomat schrieb:


> 3.00m Cat. 5e Patchkabel S/FTP RJ45 Stecker auf RJ45 Stecker Weiß
> 
> Besser geschirmt und stabiler
> 
> Falls du irgendwann mal auf ne lan willst würd ich direkt 10-20m nehmen. Kostet nicht viel mehr. Und sauber aufgerollt unter dem tisch sieht man es eh nicht



Vielen Dank 

Edit: Hast vollkommen recht, ich bestell mir noch n 15 m Kabel dazu, unglaublich dass sich da im Preis fast nichts tut.

Danke an alle für die freundliche Hilfe und Geduld. Nun steht einem "nicht immer umsteck muss" Vergnügen nichts mehr im wege


----------

